# Insurance



## Bluerhapsody

Hello,

I have acquired a violin and want to have it insured? Do any of you know where to go? Thank you so much.


----------



## Lunasong

Over and above what your homeowner's insurance will cover?
What country are you in?


----------



## Krummhorn

My piano is covered by my homeowner's policy against theft and/or fire. Call your insurance agent - some of those agents who handle auto insurance also dabble in homeowners or renters insurance.


----------

